# Storms



## formula1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have put this song out there for those who may be in the midst of a storm.  It points to Psalm 121 as well.  I hope it blesses and puts you  in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for the song.
We're all living in a storm.
Great word's, but music's too loud for me.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll have to see it when I get home.

I think if we didn't have 'storms' we wouldn't know the end of these verses...

Romans 5:3-5
New American Standard Bible (NASB)

3 And not only this, but we also exult in our tribulations, knowing that tribulation brings about perseverance; 
4 and perseverance, proven character; and proven character, hope; 
5 and hope does not disappoint, because the love of God has been poured out within our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us. 



... but the choice is still ours.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re:*

Understood and accepted Ronnie.

I am all about the message myself (as you know you Lecrae lover), plus it does help there is not much in the way of musical styles that I don't like.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Thank you very much for the song.
> We're all living in a storm.
> Great word's, but music's too loud for me.



I have noticed throughout the yrs that in presidential election years Woody's is more stormy than usual, sometimes to the point of wisely closing the shutters until the race is run.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

I love that song, thanks for sharing.

I am thankful I don't have to go thru my storms alone, because I seem to have them quite often.  I keep saying to myself....'this is just a test...this is just a test...'  make the effort to pass the test.  Those tests don't get harder to pass, they just last longer....I'm pretty sure I'm tending long suffering in my garden right now.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> I have noticed throughout the yrs that in presidential election years Woody's is more stormy than usual, sometimes to the point of wisely closing the shutters until the race is run.



There's probably more demons loosed, too.


----------



## apoint (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Hunter. The evil one is gaining strength and working overtime because his time is almost over.
 God is what holds the universe together and my little world too. Jesus loves me YES I know.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

apoint said:


> Thanks Hunter. The evil one is gaining strength and working overtime because his time is almost over.
> God is what holds the universe together and my little world too. Jesus loves me YES I know.



Amen!!


----------

